
Reddit’s CEO on Why He Banned ‘The_Donald’ Subreddit - blinding-streak
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/30/us/politics/reddit-bans-steve-huffman.html
======
TheOperator
>On Monday, Reddit — a site that for years was considered one of the
internet’s dirtiest sludge pits

How sheltered is the NYT tech columnist if he thinks Reddit is one of the
internet's dirtiest sludge pits? Daily Stormer? Gab? Voat? Various Chans?

~~~
barbacoa
The internet is slowly splitting in two. One internet of meticulous curated,
corporate approved, advertising safe content. Another full of unsavory parts
of unfiltered human expression -- torrents, porn, racism, hate.

Not sure which one is more dystopian.

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
I enjoy Times Square.

I remember Times Square before it was "disneyfied".

Everyone bemoaning the loss of the "real and gritty" Times Square is either a:

* hypocrite,

* amnesiac, and/or

* idiot

The "real and raw" parts of the internet are only enjoyed by people whose
lives are so pathetic that they have to fill the emptiness with conflict and
bigotry.

Prohibiting hate speech against minorities, homosexuals, and transexuals (and
for some reason it is always transexuals) is not "corporate approved" it is
basic human decency. If advertisers dropping out is a necessary catalyst to
spur the faux-libertarian techbros into action, so be it.

Like with codes of conduct in open source communities, the bigots can't stand
when they are told that they have to act like human beings despite the fact
that they are on the internet and think that the rules should be different and
self-righteous (but ultimately futile) bitching will always accompany the
implementation of standards on the internet that are already used in every
other facet of life.

~~~
Chris2048
> The "real and raw" parts of the internet are only enjoyed by people whose
> lives are so pathetic that they have to fill the emptiness with conflict and
> bigotry.

So if I want real news instead of the disneyfied version, it's because I'm an
empty bigot?

And if I don't accept your judgement on what constitutes "hate speech", It
because I'm <insert insult here>?

> Like with codes of conduct in open source communities, the bigots..

So what's you position on Opalgate?

------
RichardHeart
When you prevent people from communicating with each other, it doesn't make
them start thinking the way you want them to think.

